
high traffic rails performance data point (hotspotr.com) - brett
http://earthcode.com/blog/2007/02/four_mongrels_digg_and_lifehac.html
======
neilc
A site that does 61,000 page views/day is by no means "high traffic",
especially if you're distributing that load over 4 machines. Somewhat
interesting post, but this is still a pretty limited demonstration of rails
scalability.

~~~
brett
Fair enough. FYI - people generally run a bunch of mongrel instances on one
machine and use apache to proxy and load balance requests to the mongrel
instances. So he's talking about one machine.

------
jamiequint
Some people are claiming even higher performance than this using nginx ( a
relatively new Russian webserver). The preferred Rails "business" host
EngineYard is using this right now.

~~~
SwellJoe
"even higher", as though 61,000 page views in a day is high. That's an average
of less than one page per second. 61000/24/60/60=.706

I've built embedded devices that served Perl CGI pages from an all-Perl web
server far faster than that (while also doing the work it was designed to
do...the Perl CGI was just the administrative UI).

I'm really quite hopeful that this isn't a good example of Rails scalability
(because I've been playing with Rails of late with the intent to write my next
project in it). I don't mind losing some performance and efficiency to improve
coder efficiency, but there is a page load time at which your customers will
get bored and leave...I don't want to find out what the load time is.

------
hwork
Just added my local hotspots. Pretty cool stuff.

